# Eircom to block internet access to Pirate Bay - Your Opinion



## Locke (20 Aug 2009)

First off, this is not about the legality of users downloading from Pirate Bay - it is illegal and it is cutting the earnings of several musicians not only in Ireland but Worldwide.

What I am interested in, is as far as the Internet goes: 

Do you think it is right that some one can take away the choice of an Internet User to go on to what Websites they want to by just blocking them?

To a certain extent, some sites should never see the light of day, we all know what ones they are, but in the case of Pirate Bay, do you think it should be blocked in Ireland.

Interested to hear view.

Report from Times Below



> *Eircom to block internet access to Pirate Bay as other firms refuse*
> 
> *In this section »*
> 
> ...


----------



## Latrade (20 Aug 2009)

Locke said:


> First off, this is not about the legality of users downloading from Pirate Bay - it is illegal and it is cutting the earnings of several musicians not only in Ireland but Worldwide.
> 
> What I am interested in, is as far as the Internet goes:
> 
> ...


 
It's illegal when it is used to share copyrighted material. Ok in the real world that's largely what it is used for with lay people, but it is also used for genuine legal sharing. However, I would guess the name "Pirate Bay" hints that the intention might not have been totally legit.

One issue is that if you do a google search for a torrent, you get links, so why is PB different? It only linked, not stored.

Its unfortunate though that in order to justify these actions inaccurate data is used. For example, the film and music industry take the number of downloads and multiply that by revenue for the product and state this is how much we've lost.

Problem is the biggest file shared last year was the Batman film. It was the top download with the poor cinema copy and it was the top download with the DVD Rip, yet it went on to generate over $1 billion at the box office and more through dvd sales. Pirating didn't seem to have that much effect.

This year the Wolverine film was leaked and downloaded by the bucket. Everyone saw how bad it was before it was released yet it still generated massive cinema revenue.

Also, stats for the various Peer Sites show that a lot of lesser known, new artists are downloaded. It seems many download to see if they're any good and then go on to buy the album. 

Other recent stats show that where people have an option to pay (reasonable prices) for downloaded products, they do. The more legimate sites, the more sites with less restrictions on DRM, etc, the more people will use them. 

The development of Entropay and other such virtual credit cards have also helped because kids don't have to keep asking for their parent's cards. 

I'd agree piracy is hurting many, but the very rigid approach to enforcement of outdated copyright laws doesn't help, it just creates "Robin Hoods" out of the pirates. Look at aXXo, he's an international hero! Work with websites to develop legitmate services for downloading instead taking such an extreme stance.


----------



## Guest116 (20 Aug 2009)

Thank God the internet grew from academia\research because if it was commercially grown we wouldn't have the choice or innovation we have today.

I am fully against this type of blocking. It is futile anyways as you cannot block the inivitable next free site that replaces Pirate Bay, and the next after that, etc etc etc

As previous poster said the focus from the music companies should be to figure out ways to sell over the net.


----------



## canicemcavoy (20 Aug 2009)

Since Pirate Bay looks like it's going to close down anyway, this looks like a case of bolting the stable door. And it's not up to ISPs to police their users in this way. If I hadn't already told Eircom to take a hike years ago for their appalling customer service, I'd tell them to take a hike now.


----------



## ney001 (20 Aug 2009)

I am against this blocking of a website, I really think people should be free to browse as they wish, however out of interest why doesn't eircom etc go to the trouble of blocking child porn websites - presumably they can tell who has been accessing which websites so why not go ahead and block any website featuring his kind of stuff??


----------



## Locke (20 Aug 2009)

ney001 said:


> I am against this blocking of a website, I really think people should be free to browse as they wish, however out of interest why doesn't eircom etc go to the trouble of blocking child porn websites - presumably they can tell who has been accessing which websites so why not go ahead and block any website featuring his kind of stuff??


 
Excatly, those Websites shouldn't be available at all, and if anything, the likes of ISP should be looking at blocking and prosecuting 'people' that visit these sites.


----------



## Guest116 (20 Aug 2009)

But it is not the ISPs responsibility to police people or censor the internet.

That is like saying that county councils should police the roads or Eircom should police what we say on the phone.


----------



## Locke (20 Aug 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> But it is not the ISPs responsibility to police people or censor the internet.
> 
> That is like saying that county councils should police the roads or Eircom should police what we say on the phone.


 
Well, consdiering the extent of what these sites do, I disagree. I'd see it more as someone working in the financial serivice industry having to report Money Laundering or face prosicution. Granted the ISP's are not held to do something like this, but they should be obliged to monitor (within reason) and identify visitors to those sites.

But again, I am not saying monitor or spy on Internet useres, more look at the sites that are truely illegal


----------

